# MOS Certification Specialist vs Expert



## Bo007 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi All, 

I have a general question regarding which certification should I take.   

Currently I'm unemployed and looking for a job as a Business Systems Analyst or similar title.  I was thinking that I should show some certification on my resume and Excel (also Word) came to mind.    

First of all.  Do you guys think that employers are familiar with MOS certifications and if they are really looking for people that have it on their resume?  Do they even scan for it?

To my main question.  I've been deciding between 77-727 Excel 2016: Core Data Analysis, Manipulation, and Presentation and 77-728 Excel 2016 Expert: Interpreting Data for Insights.  As of now I could go in and take 77-727 and pass the test.  As far as 77-728 I still have couple exam objectives to go through before I can take the exam.    

I'll be taking MS Word exam as well. 

What do you guys think?   Is it really worth it to take any of those exam so I have it on my resume?  If so should I take Expert exam (77-728) or Specialist (77-727).   Or it doesn't really matter what I take just to make me feel better. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mole999 (Jan 5, 2017)

I would suggest look at jobs currently being advertised and see what they are asking for, then when you have the exams you can demonstrate how this exam reflects the areas of their interest. Being able to demonstrate that you have formal learning, and are willing and capable to learn is beneficial for most employers. Does not the expert exam expect that you have a higher skill set than the specialist (I don't know)


----------

